# 25th Annual Seattle Old Bike Swap - March 24



## RMS37 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,
 This is an announcement to let everyone know that the *Seattle Old Bike Swap* site is up and running for *2013*, our *25[SUP]th[/SUP]* year!
You can talk to us via the event email at:

seattleoldbikeswap@gmail.com

  And, you can find event details and pay for a vending site via Pay Pal at our website at:

https://sites.google.com/site/seattleoldbikeswap/

  This year the event is being held one week earlier than our traditional “last Sunday in March” date as the Easter Bunny (the March Hare?) has dibs on the last Sunday this yea

*
The particulars for 2013 are:*

*Location: **Meridian **Park** Elementary School - Shoreline, WA*

*Date:            Sunday, March 24th*

*Hours:          Vendor setup at **8:00  am**; Swap hours from 9:00 am to **2:00  pm*

*Vending:*

  We have already pre-sold over half of the available indoor floor space and outdoor covered spaces to vendors at this time so we are on our way to another full house. Our site also has a virtually unlimited area for outdoor vending in the parking lot so we will have room for you even after the covered spaces have sold.  If you would like to vend and/or want more info please follow these links to the event website and the event email address.

*Saturday Pre-Event*

  We are working on planning a riding and libation event with the Tacoma Skidkings this year. If you attend this event remember to bring training wheels if you think you will still be riding after the third watering hole stop. 

  Thanks!

  Phil Marshall


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Our site also has a virtually unlimited area for outdoor vending in the parking lot..





So potentially, if get you get enough sellers, you could wind up in Portland?


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes Dave, that is true. Just load up your Hi Lux on Saturday, park it on the north side of your house, and wait for the swap meet to come to you!


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 21, 2013)

*swap meet*

c'mon Marko you already have your Vancouver meet let us have ours or else !!!! and do not forget to visit skid row and pry that rusty wallet open and buy something from us...........


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

brownster69 said:


> c'mon Marko you already have your Vancouver meet let us have ours or else !!!! and do not forget to visit skid row and pry that rusty wallet open and buy something from us...........




It's not up to me, it's up to the person that's selling spaces and how many they are willing to sell. In the meantime, I'll just wait here in my yard with my pile of stuff. If I see ya, I'll see ya, if I don't, I won't.


----------



## Stony (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll be there. 


With the military show the day before at the Olympia Air Museum, it's going to be a busy weekend (and a fun one for sure).


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 22, 2013)

I couldn't bear the thought of missing this one...if only I were closer!
Chris


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 22, 2013)

*seattle swap*

anybody traveling in for the meet without a bike that may want to do the pre-event ride on saturday let me or the prez know and we can supply some bikes if needed.


----------



## Stony (Jan 22, 2013)

Do we know what time the ride starts on Saturday?


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 23, 2013)

*ride after meet*

not yet it may be a day ride or night ride i guess it depends on if we do any tours of our collections for people from out of town so we should have something figured out by end of feb or begining of march i would think.


----------



## Stony (Jan 23, 2013)

> not yet it may be a day ride or night ride i guess it depends on if we do any tours of our collections for people from out of town so we should have something figured out by end of feb or begining of march i would think.




I'll be down in Oly until early afternoon, so I was just trying to figure out if I could make the ride.


----------

